# DDR Ram Speicher



## HotSauce (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich wollte gerne wissen, ob es Probleme geben kann, wenn man falsche oder kaputte Speicher in den Rechner einbaut? Ob dann gravierende Schädigungen auftreten oder der Rechner ledeglich nicht richtig arbeitet etc.Ich hab nämlich noch 512Ram geschenkt bekommen und wollte damit meinen Pc aufrüsten, die derezitigen 512 funktionieren einwandfrei!

Vielen Dank


----------



## h4dhunTer (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

es kann sein, dass es unterschiedliche 512er DDR Ram sind. Also das der Rechner nur von einem DDR Ram das beziehen kann. Bin mir aber net sicher!


----------

